# How to measure rod guides



## Plumbwader

How do you measure standard rod guides? Comparably, how do you measure Recoil guides? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Raymond Adams

Ceramic ringed are measured from the inside of the metal frame NOT the ceramic insert and are in millimeters.

Not sure how REC does their Recoil line of guides but I recently had an issue with a supplier about them as all the RSPG spinning guides I ordered actually measured smaller than the indicated size. A #20 RSPG was closer to 16mm not the expected 20mm. for example.

Snake type & some other wire FLY type guides are numbered & measured differently.


----------



## Goags

Raymond, are these specs for Recoils not accurate?
http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Papers%20charts%20tables/RECOIL%20GUiDE%20SPECS.pdf


----------



## Raymond Adams

AH! Thanks Jerry!

I had forgot about that spec sheet & yes it IS accurate. You will notice though that the measurments are given in inches not millimeters. Had I remembered that spec sheet it would have saved me & my supplier some frustration cuz we both just assumed the size numbers indicated millimeters like all other spinning giudes.

There is another tech sheet on Snake Guides on the same page as the REC sheet on my website too.


----------

